# Live Oak Trees Shed



## robert flynt (Mar 26, 2016)

As you can see the individual trees are at different rates of shedding but it is though the new leaves are pushing the old leaves off. You will also not how chartreuse color the young trees are with the new leaves and pollen tassels. This time of year my eyes itch like the devil. You can't tell but the tree near the water (Fort Bayou) is about five foot in diameter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2016)

I've got several in my yard. Had to cut a good size one that was pushing up the asphalt driveway


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I've got several in my yard. Had to cut a good size one that was pushing up the asphalt driveway


Yes, My son had to do the same thing for the same reason.


----------

